# leanneellison -life with rabbits, dogs, hamster, kids + husband



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 9, 2015)

hello everyone my name is leanne and im 36 years old from england uk.
i am married to ian and have 3 kids daughter 18, daughter 14 and son 11
i have a male yellow labrador bailey 7yrs and male chocolate labrador harvey pud 5yrs. i  had 2 rabbits squiggles and willow up until last week when they had 6 babies so now we have 8 rabbits. we also have a syrian hamster called simba.
i dont run a farm but wish i did. i would love to have lots of room to have more animals.
i live in a semi detached house with a medium back garden that we have to make the most of.
ive always loved animals and i love looking in all the different sections on here even though i dont have them. i really enjoy looking at everyones photos they post and i have talked to many lovely people already who have made me feel so welcome and the advice is spot on. it helps to know there is people you can talk to about worries or problems you have with your animals.
i will be using this journal to record the progress of my animals including the growing kits because i cant believe how quick they are growing and changing and i love looking back on this with fond memories.
home to make friends with plenty like minded people who love their animals too xxxxx


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 10, 2015)

welcome to journaling.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 10, 2015)

welcome, will look forward to following your journal.


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 11, 2015)

the kits are 7 days old today, really didnt think all 6 would reach a week old but all look great. the colors are coming through now more. going to take individual photos later


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 27, 2015)

kits 2 weeks old


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 27, 2015)

kits 3 weeks


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 27, 2015)

i was shocked this morning to notice the baby with the ear thats lopped already, has got blue eyes, dont know where that has come from lol.. but its beautiful


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 27, 2015)

Cute little ones!  I like how you got them to all line up!


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 28, 2015)

that was hard work  lol..


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Jan 5, 2016)

the babies are now 9 weeks tomorrow and all weigh over 1kg (not weighed in a couple of weeks) they are all full of mischief the kit with the white ears ( cosmo) has got lovely blue eyes and all his colouring is diluted, dont know where he has come from lol.. and hes the biggest. been really hectic over xmas the doe mum is constantly nest building and ripping fur then wrecking the nest. im trying to get her in vets next week to be spayed. shes been a brill mum, i still catch her feeding them sometimes. i still love them all to bits but definatly no more kits wanted, 8 rabbits is enough lol.. hope everyone has enjoyed the holidays xx and happy new year


----------



## lcertuche (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome. I guess if you are planning on spaying your doe then that means you are raising the rabbits as pets. I want some rabbits but for the table. I told the Wildbunch aka my children they could spoil them all they want but understand they will end up on the table eventually. My oldest son (15) will only eat my chicken if he doesn't know they are ours.


----------

